# Am I to far gone



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

I was given this guy by my neighbor. Said he used it around 6-7 times then parked it and got a tractor. It has sat outside in the rain for at least 2 years. It was full of water. I got it unfrozen,piston travels and both valves move. Not sure if there is anymore water under the piston. Piston walls do not appear to have any scoring but there is rust from all the water. Carb and tank have been cleaned and oil drained. At this point what should I do? Thanks for any help.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would probably try to clean things as good as possible and put some atf or oil in the cylinder, drop the head back on with the spark plug out and run the electric start to see how the cylinder walls clean up. the proper way would likely be to pull the engine apart and run a cylinder hone through it and see how deep the rust may be. the crappy part about that thing is the pulley on the cam. makes it trickier to re-power.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

If the cylinder had rust in it, and the valves are rusty..still lots of metal inside that may have also been impacted.
As your in as far as you are, probably a good idea to take the front cover off the engine and see what the inside of the crankcase looks like. Also, the cam shaft and governor. 
If it is surface, wipe off rust, you might be ok. 
Carb is most likely beyond saving, and the engine rings could be an issue.

That all said, I've seen people slap engines like that back together, fill them with a thin oil (kerosene or trans fluid) for a few days, and get them running..


----------



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you. Think I will pull the front off and take a look.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, clean it up and see it you can get it to run. There's really no downside unless you're concerned about your time invested.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

If the plating on the cylinder wall is not flaking off nor very pitted there is hope. 

wire brush the valves and nearby areas

with a valve up, dribble some more ATF down the stem and into the guides


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

If it was a gift, WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO LOSE???? I would brillo the cylinder, vacuum or air blow the crap out, put a coat of oil onto the walls, restore the cylinder head to the engine, change the engine oil, add a little fuel and try starting it. If it runs fine..... your have a gift. If not, park it onto a sidewalk with a FREE sign attached.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch, that engine has seen some s...tuff. Sucks that water apparently managed to make its way into the cylinder. It hurts to see damage that like that could have been prevented by just a simple tarp. 

I'm in the camp of clean up the accessible surfaces, add a coating of oil, change the oil (!), and try running it. I'm sure you can get an aftermarket carb for about $15. Maybe you'll get lucky, and it will be fine. 

You might even try adding some 2-stroke oil to the first gas you put in. It would help add extra lubrication to the valves.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

new carb and what everyone else suggested.

totally doable IMO. seen worse brought back to life.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

BTW, maybe you could rotate the engine by hand, to open each valve, and use a nylon or brass brush to try and clean up the mating surfaces, of both the valve and the head. A chunk of rust propping a valve open would dramatically reduce your compression, and maybe make it not start.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That's awesome! The machine looks like it just rolled out of Walmart in 2005!

Full tear-down and rebuild if it were me.

I'd want to peek inside of that sump and give the crank and cam a good inspection and also remove the rings to give the piston a super thorough clean; those ring journals are probably packed with crud. There's a special order that those rings go so keep track; IIRC the compression (top) ring has a chamfer.

you can buy gasket kits that have the sump, breather, muffler, intakes and head.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Mt.Hood said:


> I was given this guy by my neighbor. Said he used it around 6-7 times then parked it and got a tractor. It has sat outside in the rain for at least 2 years. It was full of water. I got it unfrozen,piston travels and both valves move. Not sure if there is anymore water under the piston. Piston walls do not appear to have any scoring but there is rust from all the water. Carb and tank have been cleaned and oil drained. At this point what should I do? Thanks for any help.


I see some debris under a valve in the last photo..be sure to get that out.
As far as the bore condition...keep cleaning and clean some more.. I would use a light oil such as kerosene ..to keep the particles from going past the piston..plastic brush or similar.
Clean the valve seats with the valves open..work your way around.
I think you can get it running..but it will burn oil.

Edit
I just looked again and zoomed in.
It's not as bad as it looks..little more cleaning and its good(20minutes)...be sure to clean valve seats up as well.
Oil consumption will be acceptable I think.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It looks like it will take some time and a lot of clean up work and it can be brought back from the dead again, the "Frankenstein Motor".
At least its a cheaper older engine, and those are the ones you can usually bring back to life again without costing too much money, and probably get a few years of usage out of it.
If you have the time and patience, it would be like a hobby to work on it, but chances are it will probably run again, I have seen worse brought back from the "Dead" and they are running now.


----------



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you for all the advice,much appreciated.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What does the oil look like?


----------



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally had some time available to take a peek at the crank. Better looking then I was anticipating. Ready to pull the piston and look at the ring. db9938,here’s a shot of the oil.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that looks pretty good to me. it will be interesting to see how the bore cleans up. with the piston out.


----------



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

Scoring on the piston and in the cylinder. More then likely from the removal of the piston. ****!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

did you use any lube or penitrating oil while trying to remove it? definitely looks like it needed it


----------



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes I did


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would clean the cylinders using 220, blow out, wipe down with synthetic, then wipe with a thick oil treatment such as STP or Wynns. Removing the crankshaft cover would be a good thing.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice work. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.Hood (Dec 14, 2016)

The exhaust lifter has some damage but I don’t understand why. The valve looks normal. Cam looks normal. Any ideas appreciated.


----------

